# Linux Mint - Grauenhafte Gaming Performance



## BloodSteam (21. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,
ich hab mir Linux Mint 18.3 installiert, es wird der Nvidia 384.90 Treiber benutzt.
CPU Ryzen 5 1600
GPU GTX 1060 6GB
RAM 2x8GB 3200Mhz CL13
Nur SSDs verbaut.

Ich hab mir Steam und CSGO installiert, es öffnet sich etc.
Ich öffne CSGO und habe 130FPS die sich eher wie 30-35FPS anfühlen. Endloser Input lag dass ich nicht mal bodyshots machen kann. Es fühlt sich schwammig an. In Windows10 hab ich durchgehend 299FPS (da fps_max 300).

Im desktop fühlt sich alles normal an wie bei Windows10


----------



## Arkintosz (27. Dezember 2017)

Hi, Ich habe mit einer RX 480 mit OpenSource-Treibern, Ryzen 7@3,8GHz und 3333MHz DDR4 bei CS:GO 130 bis 320 FPS  auf Ubuntu. Es fühlt sich auch einwandfrei an.

Eigentlich basiert Mint auf Ubuntu - Du könntest trotzdem mal testen ob es mit Ubuntu besser läuft. Leider bist Du bei Nvidia an den proprietären Treiber gefesselt, weil sie den OpenSource-Entwicklern ihre Firmware vorenthalten. Falls es daran liegt, kannst Du höchstens eine andere Treiberversion testen.


----------



## BloodSteam (27. Dezember 2017)

Arkintosz schrieb:


> Hi, Ich habe mit einer RX 480 mit OpenSource-Treibern, Ryzen 7@3,8GHz und 3333MHz DDR4 bei CS:GO 130 bis 320 FPS  auf Ubuntu. Es fühlt sich auch einwandfrei an.
> 
> Eigentlich basiert Mint auf Ubuntu - Du könntest trotzdem mal testen ob es mit Ubuntu besser läuft. Leider bist Du bei Nvidia an den proprietären Treiber gefesselt, weil sie den OpenSource-Entwicklern ihre Firmware vorenthalten. Falls es daran liegt, kannst Du höchstens eine andere Treiberversion testen.



Hi, dass hab Ich auch recherchiert. Problem liegt an den Treibern, auf Linux Mint sind die schon bisschen veraltet. Wäre die RX580 8GB so teuer wie die 1060 6GB , dann würde Ich mir die RX580 holen. Die RX580 kosten ca 320€ und die 1060 6GB hab ich mir für knapp 275€ geholt. Die Cuda Cores nutze ich auch bei der Videobearbeitung, daher hab ich mich für die 1060 6GB entschieden. Linux an sich hat viel potenzial, es läuft ziemlich gut. Auch wenn man paar Spiele nicht spielen kann, ist es dennoch gut. Ich nutze jetzt weiter Windows10 :/


----------

